# Stock trading competition for testing strategies?



## dardar (22 November 2009)

Hi guys,

I have developed some really good scripts/strategies that I have backtested/MonteCarlo/optimized position sizing etc.. that have over 300% return with a nice sharpe ratio/%DD   .

beside my trading I would like to apply them on paper within a competition. Do you know a good stock trading competition in Australia ( ASX only).

Thanks


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (22 November 2009)

*Re: stock trading competition ?*

Dunno if its what you're after but www.stockwatch.com.au is a pretty good one


----------

